# Pollination Prices for 2014



## Cabeekeeper (Jan 21, 2013)

What are the prices going to be for 2014 pollination?


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

Cabeekeeper said:


> What are the prices going to be for 2014 pollination?


Depends on the die off If its gonna be like last year again prices can go over $200


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

$75 or $80 for blueberries in NC. $58.00 to $75.00 or better on apples in NY.

Maybe you are asking about CA Almonds?


----------



## Cabeekeeper (Jan 21, 2013)

Yea I'm asking about ca almonds


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

range going for now is 150 6 framers to 180 10 framers. Just signed for 5 loads at 10 frame minimum for 180... 

Im hearing that bees from plains are looking terrible. County ag dept told me that they are not seeing sub in any of those hives coming in with 4 frames out of N dak. Our bees rangin 14-17 got two rounds of 10 pound sub sept and October. Takes them a few weeks to gobble right through. Put another 7 lbs for winter. Most went through half by now.


These next 4 weeks will really show us what pricing will be at. Might go 200+ but ya never know. Only God knows what will happen. The best thing a keeper could do now is put 10lbs on,pray, and wait.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

RAK said:


> range going for now is 150 6 framers to 180 10 framers. Just signed for 5 loads at 10 frame minimum for 180...
> 
> Im hearing that bees from plains are looking terrible. County ag dept told me that they are not seeing sub in any of those hives coming in with 4 frames out of N dak. Our bees rangin 14-17 got two rounds of 10 pound sub sept and October. Takes them a few weeks to gobble right through. Put another 7 lbs for winter. Most went through half by now.
> 
> These next 4 weeks will really show us what pricing will be at. Might go 200+ but ya never know. Only God knows what will happen. The best thing a keeper could do now is put 10lbs on,pray, and wait.


Thought the 10's were going for around $200? are these signed north, central, or south?


----------



## Almondralf (Jun 20, 2011)

A lot will depend on what the west side growers will do if they wont get any water allotment for 2014. I heard that there are about 70 000 acres of almonds on the west side of the valley which were stressed for water in 2013 (not enough or bad quality) and might not have enough water for a decent crop in 2014. 
So it might be that growers in that area just have barely enough water to keep their trees alive, but not enough to grow a decent crop. In that case - if I was a grower over there - I would certainly not pay $400/acre for pollination if I know that I will not have a crop!
So be on the watch for those guys with no water! We might not need 140 000 hives if this will play out that way!
And if you are a beekeeper who is supplying the west side I would contact my grower ASAP and ask what he plans to do!
Just another side of the story - the future will tell.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Almondralf said:


> .............if you are a beekeeper who is supplying the west side I would contact my grower ASAP and ask what he plans to do!
> Just another side of the story - the future will tell.


Everyday the rain holds off and the drought continues this will be a bigger issue than many realize.... inch:... 

If we have two more years of little rain and the feds cut the spigot off as ussally happens I bet a lot of those trees go on the burn pile and the area farmers go back to row crops that can "tolerate" last minute planting changes as the water allotment varies.


Great heads up Ralf


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have had three growers email me about bees for the Almonds this year. All indicate the keep they had is retiring. Smaller guys looking for 100 colonies (which is okay by me as my numbers are just under 200) but expecting to expand in the coming years. All are looking to lock in contracts now, but I am still worried that pricing is not stabilized enough to make the call. Do not want to leave money on the table if I can help it as it will cost me about 2k to transport the colonies myself with flat bed rental and fuel.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

matt1954 said:


> I have had three growers email me about bees for the Almonds this year. All indicate the keep they had is retiring. Smaller guys looking for 100 colonies (which is okay by me as my numbers are just under 200) but expecting to expand in the coming years. All are looking to lock in contracts now, but I am still worried that pricing is not stabilized enough to make the call. Do not want to leave money on the table if I can help it as it will cost me about 2k to transport the colonies myself with flat bed rental and fuel.


Couple of things to keep in mind:

1. You are a long way from CA. IF you head home after they get dropped and there is to much rain ( not forecasted but possible) or another issue an extra return trip will not be cheap. 

2. May want to verify with the old beeks what happened. ( get their contact info) 

a. Many larger local guys are consolidating closer to home on large plantings as the fields go in near by +

b. The growers may be feeding you a line of some sorts
1. did not pay last years bill and need to look elsewhere
2. May just be shopping around

If they are serious I would ask for at least 25 % to sign and the balance as a Cashiers check the morning after the bees are dropped. If the demand is still there come Feb and you do so you will have options to bail.

Was wondering what kind of list you are on where you were able to have 3 growers fishing for new bees find you?


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

RAK said:


> range going for now is 150 6 framers to 180 10 framers. Just signed for 5 loads at 10 frame minimum for 180...
> 
> Im hearing that bees from plains are looking terrible. County ag dept told me that they are not seeing sub in any of those hives coming in with 4 frames out of N dak. Our bees rangin 14-17 got two rounds of 10 pound sub sept and October. Takes them a few weeks to gobble right through. Put another 7 lbs for winter. Most went through half by now.
> These next 4 weeks will really show us what pricing will be at. Might go 200+ but ya never know. Only God knows what will happen. The best thing a keeper could do now is put 10lbs on,pray, and wait.



I just spoke with a good friend of mine in Sacremento who owns 1000 colonies. He said that this year was the record of the mites of how much were in the hives. If they have a 6 frame hive they are very lucky. Most of everybody's hives there are 5,4,3,2 frames of bees. I had almost no mites this year all my colonies are doubles full of bees. I praise god for the mercy he sent on Washington Hives and Oregon Hives so far.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Father & Sons Apiary said:


> I just spoke with a good friend of mine in Sacremento who owns 1000 colonies.I praise god for the mercy he sent on Washington Hives and Oregon Hives so far.


God has nothing to do with mites, I'm an hour from Sacramento with bees that are fine. It has more to do with doing your job as a keeper.


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

Keith Jarrett said:


> God has nothing to do with mites, I'm an hour from Sacramento with bees that are fine. It has more to do with doing your job as a keeper.


Well he treated with formic acid, oxalic acid, amitraz strips, and still mites,mites, and more mites. Sorry for bringing in God into this situation my hives are fine and thriving so theres someone to thank for that.


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

Keith Jarrett said:


> God has nothing to do with mites, I'm an hour from Sacramento with bees that are fine. It has more to do with doing your job as a keeper.


Also I would like to purchase some sub in January. I will probably take my hives down south on the first week of january. I would like them to be ready for the almonds.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

145-160 for Lowbush Blueberries in NS.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Keith Jarrett said:


> It has more to do with doing your job as a keeper.


Well said. Seems to me folks aren't taking the mites serious enough.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Honey4All, I work in North.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

That's fine. Now pass the Apigaurd.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Cabeekeeper said:


> What are the prices going to be for 2014 pollination?


Yeah, heaven only knows, I guess.


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> Yeah, heaven only knows, I guess.


:applause:


----------

